# Native reptile survey (very pic heavy)



## SmexyHerps (Dec 14, 2012)

This is just some pictures of my survey I do every Sunday =D, The blue and purple slow worm is one of the best i've seen so look out for him and no grass snakes this week but we did find some skin  And when im in the water im just saving the smooth, palmates and GCN :2thumb:














Thanks for looking, believe it or not there were more pictures but it took long enough to get these up:lol2:


----------



## SmexyHerps (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## SmexyHerps (Dec 14, 2012)

My fave picture taken this season so far :no1::


----------



## SmexyHerps (Dec 14, 2012)

The only GCN today :whistling2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

SmexyHerps said:


> The only GCN today :whistling2:
> 
> http://s1321.photobucket.com/user/SmexyHerps/media/aaaaaaaa_zps6c31a46c.jpg.htmlimage


I take it you have a Natural England licence for disturbing GCN?


----------



## SmexyHerps (Dec 14, 2012)

The man I go with has his and I am half way through completing mine:2thumb:


----------



## snakelover13 (May 5, 2012)

really good that you are doing stuff like this. As long as you put them back were you found them  lol
Max


----------



## SmexyHerps (Dec 14, 2012)

Haha Cheers and yeah of course. So many slow worms, there were more pictures but I couldnt upload them all, I would've died :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome pics! I love native herping.


----------



## Wee (May 21, 2013)

pretty impressive haha


----------



## SmexyHerps (Dec 14, 2012)

Agate said:


> Awesome pics! I love native herping.





Wee said:


> pretty impressive haha



Cheers guys :2thumb:


----------

